# I need 10 movies



## Tezzy Fur (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi furry people 

So as part of my New Years resolutions I decided to watch 10 films recommended by you guys. Reply with any choice you like and unless I've seen it already I'll give it a go. 

x


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 2, 2018)

Alien/Aliens
Predator
Ghostbusters
Star Wars trilogy. Fuck the prequels and the new garbage
The Man From Earth
Everything from Studio Ghibli
The Sword of the Stranger
Arashi no Yoru ni, aka "A Stormy Night"
Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 2, 2018)

Why not these


----------



## Teh_Skully (Jan 2, 2018)

Happy Gilmore
Rush 1 and 2
Kingsmen (either one but the first is amazing)
Any of the naked gun films


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2018)

_Dir. John Waters:_

Polyester
Female Troubles
Desperate Living

_Dir. John Cassavetes_

Minnie and Moscowitz
Woman under the Influence
Opening Night

_Dir. Elia Kazan
_
Baby Doll (Tennessee Williams)

Also:

The Rose Tattoo (Tennessee Williams)
Night of the Iguana (Tennessee Williams)

&

Mama Roma (_dir. Passolini_)
_
_


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

If you have never watched it make sure to include Some Like It Hot!, a B&W classic with Marilyn Monroe, Tony Curtis and Jack Lemmon.  IMO that film is absolute comedy perfection.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 2, 2018)

When the Wind Blows (1986)
Threads (1984)
Friday the 13th (1980)
The Posiden Adventure (1972)
The Thing (1982)
They Live (1988)
The Fog (1980)
Army of Darkness (1992)
Shaun of the Dead (2004)
1984 (1984)


----------



## Sagt (Jan 2, 2018)

The English Patient


----------



## Rovindeer (Jan 2, 2018)

Here are some of my favorite movies 
-Her (Spike Jonze)
-Coco (last Disney movie)
-Grave encounters (my favorite horror movie ever)
-The breakfast club 
-Léon the professional


----------



## Simo (Jan 2, 2018)

Rovi said:


> Here are some of my favorite movies
> -The breakfast club



Oooooh, that's a really great film, that's held up well, over time. Makes me wanna watch it again!


----------



## Dongding (Jan 2, 2018)

Meet the Feebles. ;3

Peter Jackson directed it.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow, I wasn't expecting such a big response, you guys are awesome  I'm going to extend the list to 20 and perhaps more if I keep getting suggestions. I've chosen one from each of you and might come back and watch more of the ones you've already said, but keep the suggestions coming in anyway. In no particular order, here's what I've chosen so far:-

1) The Sword of the Stranger (Yakamaru)
2) Rush (Teh_Skully)
3) Minnie and Moscowitz (Simo)
4) The English Patient (Lcs)
5) Meet the Feebles (Dong Ding)
6) The Breakfast Club (Rovi)
7) When the Wind Blows (Metrofox2)
8) Punch Drunk Love (Crimcyan), I actually found a well reviewed Adam Sandler film 

I've already seen Some Like it Hot (Backpawscratcher) but recommend others and I'll pick one.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 2, 2018)

Have you seen The Mouse That Roared?  A Peter Sellers film, very quirky.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 2, 2018)

Hacksaw Ridge
Fury
Any of the surviving cuts of Metropolis
The Man Who Would Be King
Plague Dogs


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jan 2, 2018)

Jarren said:


> Plague Dogs



Yes, more crippling depression to the pile. When the Wind Blows and Plague Dogs would be a great combination of films to watch back to back if you like to feel absolutely crushed.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 2, 2018)

Jarren said:


> ...
> Any of the surviving cuts of Metropolis
> ...


Not quite as philosophical as Meet the Feebles, but definitely add this one to the list. It's a fairly long, dry, brutal watch though.


Jarren said:


> ...
> Plague Dogs


Oh Jesus.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 2, 2018)

No one suggested The Road Warrior trilogy + modern adaption.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh, The Fall is a great film.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Jan 2, 2018)

Updated list 

1) The Sword of the Stranger (Yakamaru)
2) Rush (Teh_Skully)
3) Minnie and Moscowitz (Simo)
4) The English Patient (Lcs)
5) Meet the Feebles (Dong Ding)
6) The Breakfast Club (Rovi)
7) When the Wind Blows (Metrofox2)
8) Punch Drunk Love (Crimcyan), I actually found a well reviewed Adam Sandler film 
9) Metropolis (Jarren)
10) the Mouse that Roared (Backpawscratcher)

Quite a few ones about nuclear war and dystopian futures in this lost, I would have chosen 1984 too, suggested by Metrofox2 but I'd already planned to watch it. I LOVE Plague Dogs, so bleak but beautiful, and Watership Down of course. 

So I'm going to start tomorrow with Rush, keep them coming


----------



## Mudman2001 (Jan 3, 2018)

Here some for ya Tezzy:
Storm of the Century (Very Long but good)
Spaced Invaders
Reservoir Dogs
V for Vendetta
The Outlaw Josse Wales
Quigley Down Under
Big Jake
Kelly's Heros
The Labyrinth
The Dark Crystal
Willow
Princes Bride


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 3, 2018)

North by Northwest 
Rabbit Proof Fence
The Dish
Wolf Children 
Taxi (the original French one)
Dougal and the Blue Cat
Dark Star
The Fifth Element 
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon 
Troll Hunter


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 4, 2018)

Princess mononoke 
The boy and the beast
The iron giant
Paprika


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 4, 2018)

Space Balls
Revenge of the Nerds
Starwars Christmas Special
Thumbwars
Kung Fooey
Kung Fu Hustle
Kung Pow! Enter the Fist
Big Trouble in Little China
Beverly Hills Ninja
Black Sheep


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 4, 2018)

Metropolis is an amazing film to watch. Granted I prefer antiquity so hmph.

Favorite films lets see.. *taps cheek*

Howl's moving castle (2004) is a classic I feel.
If you like any form of action and have nothing against keanu reeves 
The John wick movies are very good. It's seeing an action movie that actually takes in account that firearms do not have endless magazines.If you want to watch something completely absurd and transitional 90's The bill and Ted series will be one to look at as well. Keanu Reeves played in this as well.
The Fifth element is an oldie  made in 1997
Space balls ^ Thank you above. Is a classic that is a parody of the starwars series.
Real Genius (1985) is a movie filled too the brim with classic lines and humor. It is my father's favorite movie and he showed me recently. I say the lines have aged amazingly well and there's so much you can miss the first time you watch it.
Vintage mad max films. Especially return to the thunder dome.

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Jarren (Jan 4, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Kung Pow! Enter the Fist


Dude, it's been years since I last saw that but I remember loving it. Nice to see I didn't hallucinate that it existed.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 14, 2018)

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus
My Own Private Idaho
Down By Law
Drive
Cloud Atlas
Minority Report
Starman
Fight Club
Angel Heart
The Fountain


----------



## Kumali (Jan 24, 2018)

Another vote for The Princess Bride. Also:
Casablanca
Macbeth (dir. Polanski, 1971)
Empire (dir. Warhol, 1964)
(...no, actually, just kidding about that last one)


----------



## Tao (Jan 28, 2018)

1. Santa Claus versus the Martians
2. Forbidden Planet
3. Pink Floyd's The Wall
4. Event Horizon
5. The Day the Earth Stood Still (the original one)
6. My Bloody Valentine
7. Fire in the Sky
8. Starman
9. The Last Starfighter
10. Laybrinth


----------



## Llamapie (Mar 25, 2018)

The Breakfast Club
Psycho
IT (if you like horror)
Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron (old childhood favorite)
Guardians of Ga'Hoole
Now You See Me (1&2)
Pitch Perfect
Maleficent
The Dark Kinght
Black Panther


----------

